# [SOLVED] Explorer.exe memory read error



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

Every time I log off (or shut down) my PC I'm being thrown the following error:

--
Application popup: explorer.exe - Application Error : The instruction at 0x69012b10 referenced memory at 0x69012b10. The memory could not be read.

Click on OK to terminate the program
--

Now it seems not to have any impact on functioning; I've not had any recent issues. It still logs off or shuts down fine, and boots back up perfectly well. I'm not sure what could be causing it.

The PC in question is the one detailed as My System to the left.

If anyone knows what could have caused this, or what the implications of it are, please let me know.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Explorer.exe memory read error*

A couple of points:
The earliest appearance I can find in event viewer is 20/02/12.
It's always the same memory address.
It only presents as an information popup (not warning, etc.).
It also appears when logging off from a remote desktop session.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe memory read error*

Hi-

Was it working fine before, or has this been a problem since you got the PC?

Also, if this is a custom build, did you overclock the RAM? or fiddle with the timings? If so, reset the BIOS to its defaults.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Explorer.exe memory read error*

It was fine before this. I've not overclocked anything. The only recent software change was an upgrade from Home Premium to Pro, but that was around the 17th; so does not line up with the onset of the error.

I've also recently sfc'd explorer, and still it remains.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Explorer.exe memory read error*

I've recently upgraded to a SSD- meaning I reinstalled Windows. All was fine at first, but now it's back. I'm guessing there's an issue with one of my modules. Guess it'll be a night of memtest unless anyone has any other ideas?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe memory read error*

Hi-

No other ideas, just make sure you run memtest86 (download Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool) and either download the auto installer for usb flash drives or the ISO file, which you will have to burn to a disk using a program like ImgBurn.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Explorer.exe memory read error*

Yeah I've already stuck the latest memtest86+ on a disc- it's just getting around to swapping out modules and running it. I really hope my memory's not the source- I like my RAM.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Explorer.exe memory read error*

Hi, these can be hard to find, not usually a memory (Ram) problem so you might be OK, still worth a check. If it is a scripting error in an app (third party) try:-

win + r key in the run box type :- regsvr32 vbscript.dll (Press ok)

Next if above doesn't fix it, create a new user account and see if it occurs in the new profile.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Explorer.exe memory read error*

Hi jenae, thanks for the advice. I've created a couple of new accounts- an admin and a basic user. It seems that logging in under my current account, then logging straight out throws up the error, but this is not happening with the other 2 profiles. I'm still a little perplexed as to what's happening under my profile that's so drastically different to that under the new ones.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Explorer.exe memory read error*

OK So after realising the error didn't occur under new default profiles I opted to delete my user's profile. I'm now going through the process of restoring it to its former glory, with a log off between each change just to make sure the error's not back. Just really not got a clue what could've caused it- I've not been running any beta/pre-release software (not since I last reinstalled Windows anyway). I'll update if and when I find the cause.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Explorer.exe memory read error*

I just remembered I have been using a beta version software. And it is the culprit. All is fine with it disabled. That's Stardock WindowFX 5 in case anyone runs into the same issue. It is a shame- I did like the subtle effects, but it's clearly not functioning well enough to be used. I suppose it was unnecessary anyway; but then so are desktop themes- they just make the device that little bit nicer to use.

Thank you guys so much for your help- I'm a little relieved I must admit. I thought one of my memory modules was shot!


----------

